# Please Help with a Opaline Gourami Pics!



## anthony1238 (Mar 18, 2008)

My water parameters are great but this morning I notices the face of My Opaline Gourami to be turning black, what caused this? He's losing his color and is not himself. Also looks like his lips are white. I also don't have a quarantine tank set up yet

Here are some before and after pics. 










after


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Water parameters are the most important piece of information here. Test for pH, hardness, and Nitrate, in addition to Nitrite and Ammonia. 

For everyone- when testing pH keep in mind that you need a log. A single pH reading is not that helpful. You are looking for the trend. I recommend testing several times per week, at the same time of day. Record the test results. This is extremely valuable when trying to diagnose problems and causes. 

My instinct is that your pH is experiencing a wide swing from night to morning. Test tonight prior to turning off the lights and then test again tomorrow morning.


----------

